# Mysterious aircraft (probably passenger) -> anyone knows?



## toffigd (Sep 8, 2005)

While I was getting to work today I've heard an aircraft somewhere over my head. Turned my head up and saw sth like the one on the picture about 1000-1500m above. 
The problem was the sun, shining hard straight into my eyes, so I couldn't see clearly. 

The aircraft was white, so probably passenger one. 

But the wings are bit strange as for a passenger jet aircraft. I didn't see any engines on the wings (honestly - didn't see engines at all), so it must have been a jet. And it sounded like a jet.

Anyone has an idea, what was it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2005)

Sure it wasn't a Cessna Citation?!?


----------



## toffigd (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmmm maybe... or maybe not... The sun disturbed really hard, but I think it was rather sth bigger than Cessna Citation. On the other hand I can see on the photo, that Cessna fits perfect. Hmmm...

Nevertheless - thanks for Your reply


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Since you are in Poland, maybe one of the older Russian aircraft like an Illusion passenger jet.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 9, 2005)

No, for sure no. I would have recognized it. I know Russian aircraft quite well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Well then probably a Cessna like FBJ said.


----------

